# Corona V8 by Steam Pipes



## Tom (28/9/17)

Got new gear.... A top-coiler atty fed by stainless steel rope.









Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (28/9/17)

@Tom that sounds amazing but quite intricate !

Top coiler fed by stainless steel rope. Imagine what a non-vaper would think of that!
Sounds like a bionic animal in a sci-fi movie. hehe

Saw your pics on the other thread.

Let us know how it vapes and also perhaps show us the insides when you get a chance. I would like to see

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst (28/9/17)

Tom said:


> Got new gear.... A top-coiler atty fed by stainless steel rope.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The biggest mod on this forum. “I think”. Could i ask for you to post a photo of the build deck when you rewick it?


----------



## Tom (28/9/17)

So far I am quite happy, was a bit skeptic about it in the beginning, especially regarding flow of liquid. I had the Blackwood Tank before, that was the same principle. Was not very happy, constant dry hits. This one.... I am chain vaping it, and it feeds perfectly. The tank capacity is a generous 8ml.... but that means nothing, it gurgles the juice like a "V8" as well 

The design is simple, but there are loads of modders here who customize various Hi End Attys. But the workmanship is immaculate. 

For anyone being interested.... Todd's review brings it to the point:

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Tom (28/9/17)

antonherbst said:


> The biggest mod on this forum. “I think”. Could i ask for you to post a photo of the build deck when you rewick it?


yeah, will do that on Saturday probably

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Tom (28/9/17)

Modders work....i like that one actually 







Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------

